# What did you have to do to get into Paramedic school?



## Fox (May 27, 2010)

At my school you have to pass the EMT basic class. You have to fill out a form, then take a test. If you pass the test you have to pay $130 for a psych eval. It's basically a bubble test and if you answer anything weird the psychiatrist speaks to you. They have a profile that you are required to fit into. (You know, slightly crazy.) If you pass that, they have a suit/tie interview with the Paramedic board, with some big important names. And if you pass that you're in. You have to respond with a written acceptance of their offer to let you in. I'm writing mine now. 

I've heard other schools let in anybody that wants to join. So what did you have to do to get in?


----------



## atropine (May 27, 2010)

pay my tuition.


----------



## terrible one (May 27, 2010)

try searching "medic mills" essentially if you have a heartbeat and a wad of cash you are patch medic in as little as 12 weeks


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2010)

terrible one said:


> try searching "medic mills" essentially if you have a heartbeat and a wad of cash you are patch medic in as little as 12 weeks



D:

I kinda like how my school did it. Only serious candidates get in.

Wouldn't it be fairly hard and unwise to get a job with a medic mill background?


----------



## mcdonl (May 27, 2010)

Fox said:


> It's basically a bubble test and if you answer anything weird the psychiatrist speaks to you.



How did the conversation go?


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2010)

mcdonl said:


> How did the conversation go?



They literally came to me and said "Congrats, you're just crazy enough to get in!" So I didn't have to talk to him.

One of the questions said "Do you believe you are superior to others?" I didn't know how to answer it. So after a minute I darkened "neutral." (Wasn't sure what they meant/how to take it.)

I also said I agreed strongly with: "Do you like to read poetry?"


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 27, 2010)

Fox said:


> At my school you have to pass the EMT basic class. You have to fill out a form, then take a test. If you pass the test you have to pay $130 for a psych eval. It's basically a bubble test and if you answer anything weird the psychiatrist speaks to you. They have a profile that you are required to fit into. (You know, slightly crazy.) If you pass that, they have a suit/tie interview with the Paramedic board, with some big important names. And if you pass that you're in. You have to respond with a written acceptance of their offer to let you in. I'm writing mine now.
> 
> I've heard other schools let in anybody that wants to join. So what did you have to do to get in?



Our school is requiring anatomy and physiology I and II as pre reqs starting this fall term.

When I enrolled there were no requirements besides having an EMT license. 

We had 40 spots in the course, and over 100 applicants.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2010)

For the medic school I went to? A&P, Pharm, Adv Trauma (basically long PHTLS course), Drug Calc. Then you sent an app in and it was picked in committee of the instructors from the EMS pre-reqs. Now you also have to have the pre-reqs for the AAS (psych, math, english, and an elective) to even be considered for the program


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2010)

We have classes like required A&P I & II, speech, prob & stats, psychology, electives, comp I, intro into allied health, medical terminology for the HCP, bunch of electives... _but you can enter the Paramedic program without them, you only need them to graduate_. They do a certificate and a degree program. I'm shooting for the degree.

I am taking prob & stats, and A&P II after I finish the paramedic course. I didn't have time to do it before (ours starts once a year) and this may be the last year they offer Paramedic. We usually have small classes. 14 in class this year, so they are considering getting rid of it. I'm hoping that's just a rumor, though.

This semester I'll be taking A&P I, medical terminology, and of course, starting Paramedic.


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> For the medic school I went to? A&P, Pharm, Adv Trauma (basically long PHTLS course), Drug Calc. Then you sent an app in and it was picked in committee of the instructors from the EMS pre-reqs. Now you also have to have the pre-reqs for the AAS (psych, math, english, and an elective) to even be considered for the program



Pharm, ITLS, PALS, CPR, drug calc, and things of that natural are part of our course. We just spend a few classes devoted to that thing. I know some people have to enroll in an extra class for it, but they lump all of ours under the Paramedic class. They've told us not to be surprised if we see any EMTs/Paramedics come to class a few days and get their CEUs.


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2010)

Fox said:


> Pharm, ITLS, PALS, CPR, drug calc, and things of that natural are part of our course. We just spend a few classes devoted to that thing. I know some people have to enroll in an extra class for it, but they lump all of ours under the Paramedic class. They've told us not to be surprised if we see any EMTs/Paramedics come to class a few days and get their CEUs.



How long is your medic classes? The thing I liked about mine was without those courses it still was a year long course. Which meant we could expand on the national requirement instead of hitting just the minimums.

EDIT: And ACLS/CPR was part of cardiac, PALS and PEPP were part of pedi


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> How long is your medic classes? The thing I liked about mine was without those courses it still was a year long course. Which meant we could expand on the national requirement instead of hitting just the minimums.
> 
> EDIT: And ACLS/CPR was part of cardiac, PALS and PEPP were part of pedi



Sorry if this is confusing, this is what the school has listed. It could vary from what the teacher actually wants us to do.

The easy answer is "almost every day for a year." Here is the long answer:

Summer paramedic 2010
TR 10:40-12:10, 1:10-2:40 lecture
W hours TBA -lab

Fall Paramedic
MF 9-12am clinical
M 1-5 clinical
TR 8:30-12, 1-5 lecture (Could be lab or clinicals as well) 
W 9-12, 1-4 labs/lecture/clinical
150 clinical hours

Spring Paramedic
TBA
150 clinical hours

Summer 2011
MTWR 9-12, 1-5:30 clinical
325 clinical hours


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> How long is your medic classes? The thing I liked about mine was without those courses it still was a year long course. Which meant we could expand on the national requirement instead of hitting just the minimums.
> 
> EDIT: And ACLS/CPR was part of cardiac, PALS and PEPP were part of pedi



how does NREMT I/85 differ from EMT-P?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2010)

Lifeguards For Life said:


> how does NREMT I/85 differ from EMT-P?



A lot. But i've yet to go to an EMT-I class. I got my EMT-I because I didn't finish medic internship. I've done a complete medic program though

I/85 is basically a basic with a little more knowledge, IV skills, extra drugs (in NM it's Benadryl, some narc, Epi 1:10 and non dose limiting 1:1 (EMT-Bs in NM can draw up 1:1 in .3cc syringes and give it), D50, Glucagon, and a few others. Airway is still Combi or LMA, we can do and interpret 4-leads, give any crystaloids, transport K+ up to 20mEq... and a few other things. I/99 on the other hand is essentially a mini-medic. All the skills, none of the education


----------



## Lifeguards For Life (May 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> A lot. But i've yet to go to an EMT-I class. I got my EMT-I because I didn't finish medic internship. I've done a complete medic program though



I tried looking it up and it's associated skill set varied widely from state to state. We had a lot of student's last semester who did not finish internship, and have to retake it.


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> A lot. But i've yet to go to an EMT-I class. I got my EMT-I because I didn't finish medic internship. I've done a complete medic program though
> 
> I/85 is basically a basic with a little more knowledge, IV skills, extra drugs (in NM it's Benadryl, some narc, Epi 1:10 and non dose limiting 1:1 (EMT-Bs in NM can draw up 1:1 in .3cc syringes and give it), D50, Glucagon, and a few others. Airway is still Combi or LMA, we can do and interpret 4-leads, give any crystaloids, transport K+ up to 20mEq... and a few other things. I/99 on the other hand is essentially a mini-medic. All the skills, none of the education



What exactly is the internship?


----------



## TransportJockey (May 27, 2010)

Fox said:


> What exactly is the internship?



10 weeks (my program broke it up 4 weeks the first semester, 6 weeks the second, always at the end of the semester) of working as lead medic, with a preceptor and their partner, on an ambulance full time. You got graded and evaluated every second of every call you ran with the crews


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2010)

jtpaintball70 said:


> 10 weeks (my program broke it up 4 weeks the first semester, 6 weeks the second, always at the end of the semester) of working as lead medic, with a preceptor and their partner, on an ambulance full time. You got graded and evaluated every second of every call you ran with the crews



What happened to you at the end of your internship? I saw you mentioned a bit about it, but nothing elaborate.


----------



## Hal9000 (May 27, 2010)

*It was...*

A two-year degree requiring A&P I & II, Medical Terminology, etc.  Then they started advertising heavily in JEMS, there was talk of the overall head leaving and someone I knew (a person quite rotund, who really have no love for being a medic) taking it over, and then they axed some of the requirements, such as A&P.  

So I decided that I didn't want to get my degree with them, and off I went.  I'm now about halfway through my BSN requirements, and I hope to eventually study anesthesia.  

In any case, as long as you could pass the classes and get high enough scores—which many couldn't, and I imagine that's why the requirements were lowered—you could get in.  Also, it struck me that they were really trying to work it so that Fire Science could fit in with the Paramedic degree.


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2010)

Hal9000 said:


> A two-year degree requiring A&P I & II, Medical Terminology, etc.  Then they started advertising heavily in JEMS, there was talk of the overall head leaving and someone I knew (a person quite rotund, who really have no love for being a medic) taking it over, and then they axed some of the requirements, such as A&P.
> 
> So I decided that I didn't want to get my degree with them, and off I went.  I'm now about halfway through my BSN requirements, and I hope to eventually study anesthesia.
> 
> In any case, as long as you could pass the classes and get high enough scores—which many couldn't, and I imagine that's why the requirements were lowered—you could get in.  Also, it struck me that they were really trying *to work it so that Fire Science could fit in with the Paramedic degree.*


Not gonna lie. That's pretty awful. All of it is awful, but that irritates me. Those are two separate things and should stay that way.

Don't get me wrong, I loooove firemen, but that's just not good.


----------



## Shishkabob (May 27, 2010)

I just paid and signed up.  It's a private school and not through a college, but it holds a pretty decent reputation around the area, and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2010)

Linuss said:


> I just paid and signed up.  It's a private school and not through a college, but it holds a pretty decent reputation around the area, and I enjoyed it.



Did you feel the education was better with it being a private school? I've heard a lot of people prefer private schools.


----------



## firecoins (May 27, 2010)

I opened the door.

Only other way in was through the window and it was a 10 story building.


----------



## Fox (May 27, 2010)

firecoins said:


> I opened the door.
> 
> Only other way in was through the window and it was a 10 story building.



What? You don't carry a grappling hook? What kind of paramedic are you?


----------



## DaniGrrl (May 28, 2010)

I'm going to a community college, so I just had to go apply and turn in my transcripts to get into school, but I have to take Chem 090 before I can start the EMS classes. This is the list of classes for the degree program, I can't wait to start:

General Ed:
ACA 118 College Study Skills ...................................................... 2
BIO 163 Anatomy and Physiology ............................................. 5
COM 120 Interpersonal Communication ...................................... 3
ENG 111 Expository Writing ......................................................... 3
MAT 110 Mathematical Measurement ......................................... 3
PSY 150 General Psychology ...................................................... 3
Humanities/Fine Arts Elective ...................................... 3

Major Courses:
EMS 110 EMT-Basic ..................................................................... 7
EMS 120 Intermediate Interventions ............................................ 3
EMS 121 EMS Clinical Practicum I .............................................. 2

EMS 125 EMS Instructor Methodology ........................................ 2
OR
EMS 235 EMS Management ........................................................ 2

EMS 130 Pharmacology I for EMS............................................... 2
EMS 131 Advanced Airway Management ................................... 2
EMS 140 Rescue Scene Management ........................................ 2
EMS 150 Emergency Vehicles and EMS Communication .......... 2
EMS 210 Advanced Patient Assessment .................................... 2
EMS 220 Cardiology ..................................................................... 4
EMS 221 EMS Clinical Practicum II ............................................. 3
EMS 230 Pharmacology II for EMS.............................................. 2
EMS 231 EMS Clinical Practicum III ............................................ 3
EMS 240 Special Needs Patients ................................................ 2
EMS 241 EMS Clinical Practicum IV ............................................ 3
EMS 250 Advanced Medical Emergencies .................................. 3
EMS 260 Advanced Trauma Emergencies .................................. 2
EMS 270 Life Span Emergencies ................................................ 3
EMS 285 EMS Capstone .............................................................. 2
Graduation Requirements ....................................... 73 Credit Hours


----------



## Fox (May 28, 2010)

DaniGrrl said:


> I'm going to a community college, so I just had to go apply and turn in my transcripts to get into school, but I have to take Chem 090 before I can start the EMS classes. This is the list of classes for the degree program, I can't wait to start:
> 
> General Ed:
> ACA 118 College Study Skills ...................................................... 2
> ...



Your classes are way different than mine. I think I only have to have 67 hours, as well.


----------



## MrBrown (May 28, 2010)

Our Bachelor of Health Science (Paramedic) is very selective and only takes a small number of applicants once a year (I think about 30, compared to most Degrees who have hundreds of students).

You need standard university admission, interview, 3 referees, fitness test, medical exam, police screening and I think a small written exemplar.

For Intensive Care Paramedic (advanced life support) it is a Post-Graduate Certificate so you need the Paramedic Degree plus graduate year (Qualified Paramedic) and a niumber of years experience as well as selection.


----------



## Outbac1 (May 29, 2010)

I've copied this from the website of one of the Paramedic schools here on Canadas East coast. Further details on their website.

Program Details - Primary Care (PCP)
 Tuition for the Primary Care Paramedic program is; $12,990

To be considered for the PCP program, candidates must have a strong linguistic capability, be physically and mentally able to perform all required duties, be willing to do shift work, travel and meet the following pre requisites:

• Paramedic Interview (See APA Web Site under public documents)
• High School Diploma 
• Transcript of marks (2 high school sciences. Grade 10,11 or 12)
• Current Standard First Aid 

• CPR Level "C" (updated within the past 12 months)
• APA Medical Form (See APA Web Site under public document)
• Hepatitis B shots (all 3 shots must be completed by Phase II - approx. 6 months after course start date)
• Class 4 Drivers License for ambulance.  (Must be obtained before prior to Phase II - approx. 6 months after course start date).  We strongly recommend that you obtain this prior to course start date.
• Drivers Abstract (can be obtained from Service New Brunswick)
• Criminal Record Check including Vulnerable Sector Screening (Including Sexual Offence for which a Pardon has been granted/issued)
• Autobiography (a one page summary of who you are)
• Resume                                                                                                                                  - Physical Ability Test - This test is administered by LifeMark Health.  Please contact them at 902-404-3888 to book an appointment time and make a payment. 

 All pre requisites must be submitted with the application form and $150 processing fee. The processing fee is non-refundable. Pre-requisites will not be accepted until such time that the processing fee is paid.    All pre-requisites must be received prior to May 31st, 2010 in order to be considered for the Selection Process.


Program Details - Advanced Care Paramedic (ACP)

 Tuition for the Advanced Care Paramedic program is:  $13,900

To be considered for the ACP program, candidates must have a strong
linguistic capability and be physically and mentally able to perform all required
duties. Candidates must be willing to do shift work, travel and meet the
following pre requisites:

• Medical Form 
• Hepatitis B shots (All 3 shots prior to Phase III)
• Drivers Abstract 
• Class 4 Drivers License (Ambulance)
• High School Diploma 
• Transcript of Marks (Two High School Sciences)
• CPR Level “C” 
• Autobiography
• Criminal Record Check 
• Resume
• PCP Diploma (or equivalent)
• 6 months experience on an ambulance with at least 150 ambulance patient
contacts (non transfers)

All pre-requisites must be submitted with the application form and $100
processing fee no later then September 30, 2010. The processing fee is non-refundable.

http://www.paramedicacademy.ca/ProgramInformation.php

Other schools  Holland College P.E.I. and Maritime School of Paramedicine


----------



## alphatrauma (May 30, 2010)

*Fail*



Fox said:


> I also said I agreed strongly with: "Do you like to read poetry?"



This, in and of itself, should be grounds for automatic disqualification


----------



## medicRob (May 30, 2010)

I took the MMPI (I appearantly want to be race car driver and have a fascination with door knobs! Love it.)

You were given a score of 1 - 5 by the testing committee based on their findings. This score was relayed to the admissions panel. 

----------------------
Had an EMT-IV exam where we were graded on a scale of 1 - 5.

      Test Score
-----------------
 1 = 80% to 84% 
 2 = 85% to 89%
 3 = 90% to 94%
 4 = 95% to 99%
 5 = Perfect 100%

-----------------------------------
Interview Panel with Local EMS from surrounding counties including Medical Directors, Service Directors, State Board of EMS members, and even instructors from other programs. 

This was the scariest interview I ever had. Nursing school admission was nothing compared to this. RN admission was based on numbers and HESI score. In this interview, you were grilled on various things:

1. Why should we pick you over joe blow?

2. What makes us so sure you arent going to leave ems?

3. Why should we assume you are able to complete such a rigorous program?

4. How are you going to pay for this program?

5. How are you going to get back and forth to class and clinicals? What are your plans for your bills?

God forbid you were one of the individuals who had an EMT license but didnt work with a service. You were treated like dirt (I mean that in EVERY sense of the word). People came out crying. They grilled me about my nursing degree asking, 

"Why are you even here? You will make more money as a nurse? What is the point."

I left my interview thinking I would never be admitted because of the fact that I was an RN and they thought i just  wanted the degree for show. Fortunately, this was not the case and I received my acceptance letter in the mail 2 days later. 

----------------

Also, if you made less than an 80% on your EMT-IV exam, you were automatically disqualified.  If the average of all three scores on the 1-5 scale, (The interview score, The Test Score, and the MMPI) was below 2, auto disqualification. 

God forbid someone came in with the slightest amount of dirt on their shoes or their tie slightly wrong. It was horrible, and I still have mental scars, but boy it sure was a great program, and I wouldn't trade a single minute of it!


----------



## Fox (May 30, 2010)

alphatrauma said:


> This, in and of itself, should be grounds for automatic disqualification



:unsure: 

lol, I wondered if it would be.


----------



## Fox (May 30, 2010)

medicRob said:


> God forbid someone came in with the slightest amount of dirt on their shoes or their tie slightly wrong. It was horrible, and I still have mental scars, but boy it sure was a great program, and I wouldn't trade a single minute of it!



This is very similar to my interviews. (Even the points, we had to average at least a 2.5 or more.) They were very nice to any previous EMTs, but anyone that wasn't working as one was treated awful.

In all seriousness, a vast majority of my questions had absolutely _nothing_ to do with Paramedic. One of my interviewers insulted me at one point, which I handled professionally.

Also I had ran volunteer duty against someone who ran for office against one of my interviewers. I thought that would seriously hurt me, but luckily it did not as far as getting in class.

I felt awful when I left the interview. Despite them going off topic and picking at me, I just answered their questions, handled it professionally and just joked back with them. I honestly didn't think I'd get in, since I didn't have experience and some other reasons I picked up in the interview, but I got my acceptance letter two days after, as well. 

They said they'd heard to be harder on me by my teacher, that I was shy, so I just considered the fact they might've been testing me to see how I could perform. I hope that my teacher spoke good things about me to them. I was far from shy, I helped my classmates, as far as coming in on their re-testing days to help them practice, when I didn't have to. And helped other classmates study. I came out with several new friends and spoke to everyone there, so I wouldn't say I was shy at all.

Sounds silly maybe, but I think the interview was a good experience for me, prepared me a bit more, as weird as it was.

(I think they are aiming to stress people out.)


----------



## medicRob (May 30, 2010)

(I think they are aiming to stress people out.)


Yup. They sure do. That is the whole point. They even went so far as to bring up the murder of a family member. That's all im gonna say.


----------



## MidwestFF (May 30, 2010)

Hmm, lets see

Just to be considered for the program:

College Level courses

2 Semesters of English 
Interpersonal Communication
General Psychology
Developmental or Abnormal Psychology
Algebra
Anatomy & Physiology 1 & 2

Sate Certified EMT by the first day of class 
(My seat is provisional, I still have to pass the state written exam which is scheduled for next week, I had to take my practical skills before I could take my written)

One Year experience in public safety, EMT, Firefighter, etc.

Then an interview with the Program Chair

For 15 seats starting next fall the cut GPA was 3.85 mine is at 4.0

The only thing left to do is pass my written exam, and I have my seat.


----------



## Hal9000 (May 30, 2010)

medicRob said:


> (I think they are aiming to stress people out.)
> 
> 
> Yup. They sure do. That is the whole point. They even went so far as to bring up the murder of a family member. That's all im gonna say.



I think I would probably start laughing if an interview of mine got that far off in to the Twilight Zone.    Sorry, the panel is there to gauge my mental, physical, and professional competence, not perform some sort of psychological interrogation: 

"And next up, we're going to CS gas you while breaking the necks of small puppies to make sure you're good enough for the paramedic program."  :lol:

The next time I interview someone, I might mention that they have to pass a physical agility test and a waterboard interview.  :lol:

Sorry, I'm still chuckling inwardly over your amusing story—I probably would not be so amused if I were the one who had taken it.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (May 30, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> Hmm, lets see
> 
> Just to be considered for the program:
> 
> ...



Thats absolutely ridiculous. Those qualifications would get you into med school. If I end up doing medic training, it will be con-ed classes at a local community college. You can take an EMT-I class and then a 3 semester Medic course. Less than $1000 total, or free if you are affiliated with a rescue organization.


----------



## MidwestFF (May 30, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Thats absolutely ridiculous. Those qualifications would get you into med school. If I end up doing medic training, it will be con-ed classes at a local community college. You can take an EMT-I class and then a 3 semester Medic course. Less than $1000 total, or free if you are affiliated with a rescue organization.



We also don't have a glut of under-educated providers here either. The program including internship time is two years. If I had my Medic right now there is several places I could walk in and get a job too, at a reasonable rate of pay to boot. Should I also mention that that the state requires 600 didactic hours plus 650 clinical hours as an absolute minimum not counting prerequisites. If you don't believe me look here for the state of Indiana requirements for EMT-P. 

From what I have heard through the grapevine the state will be doing away with certificate programs all together, soon the only way you will get your medic is to have an Associates degree at a minimum, there is further rumor that reciprocity will only be granted for degree holding paramedics as well, so no going out of state for a medic mill either! Additionally all program instructors will soon be required to have at least a bachelors degree for all levels of ems, and the program must be affiliated with a state accredited college, so no more back room courses.

I think this is a step in the right direction, don't you?


----------



## Fox (May 30, 2010)

Hal9000 said:


> I think I would probably start laughing if an interview of mine got that far off in to the Twilight Zone.    Sorry, the panel is there to gauge my mental, physical, and professional competence, not perform some sort of psychological interrogation:
> 
> "And next up, we're going to CS gas you while breaking the necks of small puppies to make sure you're good enough for the paramedic program."  :lol:
> 
> ...



I'm not stressed over my interview. I think it was challenging and a learning experience, so feel free to chuckle. I did in the parking lot when I was leaving. I've suffered through weirder things, an interview isn't a big deal to me. When I said I felt awful I meant in as far as getting in to school - I felt awful. I didn't think they would take me. But they did, because I didn't freak out or cry during the interview. 

If you'd really like a good laugh, I'll have you know they offered me a job painting barns during my interview.

But I do believe if they want a professional interview then they need to set the example on professional. Like in medicRob's interview some things should not be discussed. It's rude and unprofessional. I don't think the board should try to test you psychologically, especially if they already have a psych test.


----------



## Hal9000 (May 30, 2010)

Fox said:


> I'm not stressed over my interview. I think it was challenging and a learning experience, so feel free to chuckle. I did in the parking lot when I was leaving. I've suffered through weirder things, an interview isn't a big deal to me. When I said I felt awful I meant in as far as getting in to school - I felt awful. I didn't think they would take me. But they did, because I didn't freak out or cry during the interview.
> 
> If you'd really like a good laugh, I'll have you know they offered me a job painting barns during my interview.
> 
> But I do believe if they want a professional interview then they need to set the example on professional. Like in medicRob's interview some things should not be discussed. It's rude and unprofessional. I don't think the board should try to test you psychologically, especially if they already have a psych test.



Yes, I've never let myself get stressed over an interview, no matter what's happened during it. In my view, it comes down to a binary decision: acceptance or rejection.  I don't have the hours in my life to worry about it as much as some people do.  

However, I have seen people cry in EMS classes, such as after failing a test or something.  I don't understand that, so I'm not sure if I can adequately judge it.  I do know that success wouldn't mean much if everyone had it. 

Anyway, I was referring to medicRob's story, but your barn story made me chuckle, too!  :lol:  When things like that happen during interviewing—and sometimes just when interviewing in general—I have a bad habit of becoming detached and thinking about how the people interviewing me are being paid to look at my ugly mug when they could be out doing something fun, like fishing or hiking.  

Now that I think about it, I've never gone to an interview and ended up not chuckling or laughing at some point.  Oh well, whatever has happened, it's worked all the time so far.

Very interesting to hear about all these stories.  I'm humbled and amused.


----------



## Fox (May 30, 2010)

Hal9000 said:


> Yes, I've never let myself get stressed over an interview, no matter what's happened during it. In my view, it comes down to a binary decision: acceptance or rejection.  I don't have the hours in my life to worry about it as much as some people do.
> 
> However, I have seen people cry in EMS classes, such as after failing a test or something.  I don't understand that, so I'm not sure if I can adequately judge it.  I do know that success wouldn't mean much if everyone had it.
> 
> ...


You would've loved my class. DRAMA. Seriously. Some of them were more wired up about their personal lives than they were class. 

I don't mind when people laugh at me, I do it all the time, lol. But I did tell him if he paid enough I'd consider it. He asked me how I handled stress if stuff got to me really bad. I said I painted, mostly water colors, but I loved just to draw with pastels. Then he asked if I did houses, I said no and he said he'd give me a job painting his barn. 

At least I know I have a job if Paramedic falls through, right??


----------



## Hal9000 (May 30, 2010)

Fox said:


> mostly water colors, but I loved just to draw with pastels. Then he asked if I did houses, I said no and he said he'd give me a job painting his barn.
> 
> At least I know I have a job if Paramedic falls through, right??



With watercolors?  

The strangest things I've been asked during an interview (for jobs) were:

1-If I'd completed my mission trip yet. (I'm not Mormon, though, so it was awkward.)  Still got a job offer.

2-If I was single, because the lady's daughter needed someone who, in her words, "wasn't stupid."  The interview just got more casual from there, and I was given the job without having to even take the last test. 


The worst interview I ever had involved the interviewer not showing up, and the replacement person coughing spit on my face, and then not knowing where her office was being relocated, when I did.  It was mostly laughable and also somewhat outrageous.


----------



## Fox (May 30, 2010)

Hal9000 said:


> With watercolors?
> 
> The strangest things I've been asked during an interview (for jobs) were:
> 
> ...



WTF? LOL! :lol:

Yeah, watercolors... (not on the barn though!) I'm an artist in my spare time.


----------



## medic417 (May 30, 2010)

Hal9000 said:


> With watercolors?
> 
> The strangest things I've been asked during an interview (for jobs) were:
> 
> ...



I'm just a gigolo and every where I go...........................


----------



## Hal9000 (May 30, 2010)

medic417 said:


> I'm just a gigolo and every where I go...........................






Well you don't really need a job in EMS then, do you.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (May 30, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> We also don't have a glut of under-educated providers here either. The program including internship time is two years. If I had my Medic right now there is several places I could walk in and get a job too, at a reasonable rate of pay to boot. Should I also mention that that the state requires 600 didactic hours plus 650 clinical hours as an absolute minimum not counting prerequisites. If you don't believe me look here for the state of Indiana requirements for EMT-P.
> 
> From what I have heard through the grapevine the state will be doing away with certificate programs all together, soon the only way you will get your medic is to have an Associates degree at a minimum, there is further rumor that reciprocity will only be granted for degree holding paramedics as well, so no going out of state for a medic mill either! Additionally all program instructors will soon be required to have at least a bachelors degree for all levels of ems, and the program must be affiliated with a state accredited college, so no more back room courses.
> 
> I think this is a step in the right direction, don't you?


This is probably a good step. It might help to further legitimize EMS, possibly give a little more ammunition in the fight to get better wages for Paramedics. 

That said...

At Wake Tech, where I am taking my Basic class (180 hours, btw), you could never accuse them of operating a medic mill (Not saying you did). There is no way to get a medic cert in less than 2 years. The degree takes two, and doing it piecemeal through CE classes will take at least as long, requires a certain amount of field experience between levels, but will still not get you the degree. The person coming out with their medic cert from CE classes is already going to be completely field ready, primarily because they have been working (not just doing clinicals) in the field (I'm not trying to knock people with their AAS, i'm just saying that someone with 2 years working as an EMT will have more experience than the medic straight out of the degree program).

I just don't want to create a situation in which the hard work put in by medics without their AAS is discounted. Like they are second class medics or something. The CE classes for medic at Wake Tech will have a student doing 600 hours clinical and well over that in classroom instruction (the intermediate course is 256 hours by itself).

Honestly, it is up to each and every state to set the standards for their paramedics, and if one state is letting medic mills operate, then other states should deny them reciprocity. Make their medics pass the NREMT-P exams if they are worried, but especially for experienced medics that don't have an AAS, don't deny them the ability to work just because they didn't have the ability to take their classes through a degree program.


----------



## medic417 (May 31, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> (I'm not trying to knock people with their AAS, i'm just saying that someone with 2 years working as an EMT will have more experience than the medic straight out of the degree program).
> 
> .



Yes they will have experience driving and fetching supplies.  What little head start they have in patient care will be closed within a month of a Paramedic being out of school and employed full time.  Uneducated experience does not equal educated experience.


----------



## MrBrown (May 31, 2010)

medic417 said:


> Yes they will have experience driving and fetching supplies.  What little head start they have in patient care will be closed within a month of a Paramedic being out of school and employed full time.  Uneducated experience does not equal educated experience.



My thoughts exactly


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (May 31, 2010)

I should have been more specific. In NC, that would be 6 months to a year working as a basic, and another 6 months to a year working ALS as an intermediate. Obviously an intermediate doesn't have the same education, but they are allowed to perform many of the same skills in the field as medics, so I would imagine (indicates I am not talking out of any experience whatsoever) that CE medics would have a huge head start on AAS medics right out of school.


----------



## MidwestFF (May 31, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> I should have been more specific. In NC, that would be 6 months to a year working as a basic, and another 6 months to a year working ALS as an intermediate. Obviously an intermediate doesn't have the same education, but they are allowed to perform many of the same skills in the field as medics, so I would imagine (indicates I am not talking out of any experience whatsoever) that CE medics would have a huge head start on AAS medics right out of school.



Since this thread is getting somewhat off topic I am going to continue the conversation of Education vs Skills Here. With that being said, I see so many that talk nothing about the education that they received and talk more of the cool skills that they learned. I think it would be safe to say a child could master the majority of the so called "skills" the difference is does the child or even better yet the provider have the appropriate education to properly and appropriately apply those skills.

I will close in apologizing to the OP and Admin team for going off topic I am taking my tangent to another thread Oh Boy, here we go. Education Vs Skills.


----------



## jjesusfreak01 (May 31, 2010)

Scrolls to the top of the thread to figure out what it is supposed to be about...


----------



## Fox (May 31, 2010)

jjesusfreak01 said:


> Scrolls to the top of the thread to figure out what it is supposed to be about...



LOL.

Don't mind. I enjoy the debates. ^_^


----------



## Focallength (Jun 5, 2010)

NCTI owned by AMR

Be an EMT-B (and all ascociated paper work that goes along with it)

Take an approved A&P course

pay 11k

1 1/2 year program


----------



## themooingdawg (Jun 7, 2010)

At saddleback in mission viejo, ACLS/PALS/Cardiac Dys/Paramedic Prep


----------



## MidwestFF (Jun 7, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> Hmm, lets see
> 
> Just to be considered for the program:
> 
> ...



In addition to everything else that I already did, I passed my state written exam for my EMT-B, I got my official acceptance letter from school in the mail today.


----------



## Fox (Jun 7, 2010)

MidwestFF said:


> In addition to everything else that I already did, I passed my state written exam for my EMT-B, I got my official acceptance letter from school in the mail today.



Congrats! ^_^


----------



## Stat12Lead (Jun 14, 2010)

I had to take an EMT test, go through an interview and get selected.  Before I tested for paramedic school, I took a basic college level A/P class, basic ECG cardiology class and pharmacology. This helped me in so many ways. Our program was only 6 months long 5 days a week. It was very intense with a lot of information and a very short amount of time. If you are interested in going to paramedic school go talk with the program directors of the program and ask them what they are looking for in a student. That is what I did and it paid off.


----------



## EMT012 (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's a basic layout of our Programs requirements for Paramedic!

1 year of EMT (Basic or Intermediate) experience
Being accepted into the program (after passing the test)
Immunizations/program requirements/program criteria are met
Pay 6k plus (medical expenses, equipment, meeting other requirements, etc)

Pre Reqs:
1. A/P 1 & 2
2. Med Terminology
3. Math (Elementary Algebra) and English 101

OPT: (but strongly recommended) and In my college is actually a requirement for taking A/P 1 and 2!!
1. Psychology
2. Microbiology
3. Chemistry
4. Cell Biology
5. Math 100  

Our Paramedic program is 9 months long or 2500-3000 hours of training. B)

Course in my case I'm seriously considering doing the Nursing program prior, since all the pre-reqs I need are needed for the Nursing program and I could get my AA at the same time. I also have 'currently' Vol fire fighting experience,  and EMT-B experience (1 year). This will add another 2 years to my 2 year commitment for my pre-reqs, plus I'll have 3 qtrs of Paramedic which will make about 5 years total for college.


----------



## Naota_X (Jun 20, 2010)

i had to take the hobet test but my teacher said it didnt matter what u got on it just a state requirement <_< i live in MI


----------



## clibb (Jun 21, 2010)

Here you need 6 to 12 months of experience and $6,500.


----------



## 1badassEMT-I (Jun 21, 2010)

Deep pockets!


----------



## Naota_X (Jun 21, 2010)

i had to take the hobet test but my teacher said it didnt matter what u got on it just a state requirement <_< i live in MI i needed money 2
sorry for the double post im still getting used to the format stuff here -_-


----------



## somePerson (Jul 7, 2010)

I went to a community college program. It required 1 year full-time EMT experiance, paramedic-prep course from the college, A&P to apply. Than a 200 question EMT-basic test, math quiz (absurd long devision with decimals/fractions/division/multiplication), and medical terminalogy test.

If you pass all that, you get invited to an Interview, and you run a simulation at an EMT-Basic level at the start (they don't tell you if you pass or fail). After that an interview with 3 instructors from the college, basic interview questions at first, than they ask questions about your simulation like "Tell me what you was wrong with your patient?", so if he was a CHFER "Tell me the pathyphysiology of CHF" and than "What are some typical home meds a CHFER would have at home?".

Typing all this makes the requirments sound hard, but looking back, if you wanted to be a medic and worked atleast 1 year as an EMT and are motivated to be a good paramedic it's information that you should be expected to know and is nothing absurd.


----------

